# WTS: SureFire M6 Guardian Flashlight



## Arrow 4 (Apr 20, 2011)

Guys I have a SureFire M6 Guardian flashight, this is the big momba! 250/500 Lumens. This was a product sample that saw no filed use and has maybe 3 minutes run time. I am told with an IR filter, these are visible by stalelite. They sell new for $425.00 from SureFire, your Price....$210.00 shipped. Other than the slightly ripped box, you would not know this is not direct from the factory new.

I do have a couple of other flashlights available if there is something you are looking for.

http://www.surefire.com/M6-Guardian

Thanks

Arrow 4


----------



## Arrow 4 (Apr 20, 2011)

FYI I will also take trades in equal value for gear.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sold Pending Funds!


----------



## Kiau (Jun 1, 2011)

was this sale finalised? if not i'll take it


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, sorry it's gone.

Thanks


----------



## Kiau (Jun 1, 2011)

no problem. thanks for getting back to me


----------



## x SF med (Jun 1, 2011)

Kiau said:


> no problem. thanks for getting back to me


 
Kiau, fill out your profile and introduction as stated in the instructions for joining this site before posting again - it is a requirement of the site.  I am alerting the Moderating Staff of this post.   Expect a very short stay if you fail to heed this.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Arrow... 500 Lumen!? Who bought it.. the Coast Guard for use it as a beacon LOL


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jun 2, 2011)

Mike it went to a Doctor in Texas, I hope he didn't need it for lighting during surgeries....I could have understood in he were in California during the rolling blackouts 

Arrow 4


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 2, 2011)

oh.. that explain everything.. wil be served to install a UVA chair...LOL


----------

